# Paint safe for use in aquariums?



## villandra (Nov 9, 2008)

I am sick of my bleached looking petrified log and want to paint it a different color. Is tehre any paint that is safe for fresh water aquariums? Stain would be even better!

Yours,
Dora Smith


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

The only thing I might CONSIDER!! is marine grade epoxy paint, not yelling just not sure about any paints


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

is there such a thing?


----------



## Lunatik_69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Fishboydanny1 said:


> is there such a thing?


I dont recommend placing any kind of paint/stain inside the tank, your flirting with disaster. Luna


----------



## Jubs (Nov 14, 2008)

Krylon Fusion (plastic paint) as well as the Rustoleum equivalent have been used and tested many times over in the hobby. Main uses have been for DIY filter as well as commercially made canister filter intake/outlets and other PVC products. The key to making sure it is safe is to let it dry and cure completely, often suggested time I have seen is one week to be safe. I would recommend rinsing thoroughly as well. If you're not certain or just want to see others opinions, do a google search you will find that this has been done with success for some time now. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Two part epoxy for potable water tanks is what is used for building plywood tanks and that is the only paint that I am aware of that would be safe.

http://www.garf.org/tank/buildtank.asp


----------



## KaiserSousay (Dec 14, 2008)

Not sure how it would work on wood..but..RIT dye works very well on PVC.


----------

